# Filtro pasa bajos activo con tl072



## Guest (Ene 6, 2009)

estoy muy recientemente intentando hacer un amplificador para un subwoofer,tengo un tda7265 y quiero,como el sub es de doble bobina,ponerle a cada una,25w,que creo que es lo mas correcto, asi que estoy intentando hacer el filtro pasa bajos,y no tengo ni idea de como empezar, asi que necesito algo de ayuda para hacerlo,espero que puedan ayudarme,y si pueden tambien,me dicen que funciona mejor,2 de 25w, o 1 de 50w en paralelo para la doble bobina.

el filtro pasa bajos,nose como hay que ponerlo para que sea estereo,porque seguramente lo configure asi el amplificador en vez de en puente.digamne ustedes,por favor

saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-activo-pasa-bajo-variable-1683/_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/100054/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-pasa-bajo-sub-woofer-pc-8467/
http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


----------

